
Ethereum Solidity Available in Microsoft Visual Studio [pdf] - ConsenSys
http://consensys.net/static/MSVS.pdf
======
dsmithatx
Reading Bitcointalk.org it seems there are the "shills" who support Ethereum
and everyone else who sees it as just another alt-coin. Between the zealots
and haters it is hard for me to decide if there is some validity to the price
of ETH. Reading the Ethereum website they don't see themselves as a currency.

I think the Distributed Apps (dApps) are a good innovation and I can see where
they would be useful beyond smart contracts. For example the Horse stud
program someone came up with. Typically proprietary information sold at a high
price, open sourced and distributed with the blockchain. It remains to be seen
though if Bitcoin can implement distributed apps using a side chain or some
tech.

Microsoft is behind Ethereum so, maybe it will actually take off and be the
next big thing. First as I understand they implemented the blockchain in Azure
cloud and now the language in Visual Studio.

I'm really curious if anyone has any real insight into whether Ethereum will
take off or be pushed aside by Bitcoin. I personally have found it impossible
to wade through the information out there to get a feeling one way or the
other.

~~~
obscuren
Hi, I'm one of the co-founders and core devs of Ethereum.

Ethereum wasn't build/implemented for or on Azure. Microsoft showed support
for Ethereum by offering BaaS (Blockchain as a Service) and have now adopted
our in-house programming language Solidity within VS. Solidity is our higher
level smart contract language that can compile down to EVM byte code (EVM -
Ethereum Virtual Machine).

I can't tell you whether Ethereum will take of or not, to me it already has.
Consider me highly biased being the original author of Ethereum's most used
implementation :-)

To get a good feel of Ethereum and the community; take stroll through our
community reddit [1], github client repo [2], solidity language [3] and some
more documentation [4].

Warning: 2 & 3 are for our technical enthusiasts, 4 is very interesting.
Enjoy! :-)

\- [1] [http://reddit.com/r/ethereum](http://reddit.com/r/ethereum) \- [2]
[https://github.com/ethereum/go-ethereum](https://github.com/ethereum/go-
ethereum) \- [3]
[https://solidity.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](https://solidity.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)
\- [4] [https://ethereum-
homestead.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](https://ethereum-
homestead.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

~~~
alistproducer2
I'm interested in contributing to geth. Are there any materials out there on
how to run the tests?

Edit: I see the makefile target, although I can't get it to run on windows
using my gitbash bash shell.

~~~
obscuren
We're making use of the standard Go tools + Godep and as such with any Go
version below 1.6 you can run the tests with "godep go test ./...", anything
above 1.5 with "go test ./...".

Good luck!

~~~
alistproducer2
thanks a lot!

------
madhancr
Among other things Ethereum is enabling, DAOs and crowd funding is very
interesting and already here today. digix.io raised 5.5 mil in 14 hrs this
morning! Compare that to pitching multiple VCs and negotiating terms sheets.
On the other side, anyone can participate and you need not be a reputed VC to
get in. Slock.it will be next. I think they will set a new record.

~~~
xyzzy123
What is the legal status of funding your company / venture in this way?

~~~
madhancr
good question but I don't have a good answer. this might help -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/473vu9/slockit_th...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/473vu9/slockit_the_company_plans_to_take_on_the_slockit/)

Ethereum itself was crowd funded and they registered the foundation in
Switzerland mainly for legal reasons. The status in US is unclear atm.

and digix is registered in Singapore again for legal/regulation reasons

~~~
Jd
I'm the guy who created the Swarm platform, Swarm fund and Harvard conference
on cryptoequity. The rough conclusions of $100k+ of legal research was that
product tokens are highly likely to be regulated as securities in the US but
that cooperatively governed organizations are likely to be regulated as
partnerships. Notice all the "likely" aspects as this depends either on a
clear ruling from the SEC or case law, neither of which exist.

This uncertainty made me withdraw from hosting crowdsales until some precedent
was established (I did however, setup two funds that can take positions in
crowdsales).

For what it's worth Swarm was a proto-DAO launched on the Bitcoin blockchain
in an attempt to do roughly the same thing on the Ethereum blockchain once
Ethereum was ready.

------
hackcasual
So, there press release announces that the Ethereum co-founders will attend
the conference.

Looking through:
[https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2016?sort=status&dire...](https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2016?sort=status&direction=asc&page=1#theSessions)
there doesn't appear to be any sessions mentioning "Ethereum", "blockchain",
or "consensys"

To me this collaboration seems to be nothing more than Consensys using tools
provided by Microsoft.

------
homero
Ethereum is just a scam trying to use Bitcoin hype

